# Trying so hard to get it together



## 23237 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm a 19 year old dealing with severe IBS and axietey. It was so bad during high school I was forced to dropout and developed agoraphobia(sp?).Over the last year I have met and moved in with my girlfriend and her parents (We lived 6 hours away the internet is a wonderful tool to meet wonderful people







) Anyways, I am trying *SO* hard to get my GED, goto college and get a job.I was doing well for a few months got job apps in, studied for my GED, getting classes ready. And then BAM...right back where I started. Horrible pains, gas, everything. And to top it off just thinking about getting in a car for longer then 3 minutes makes my stomach shriek in terror! I really don't know what to do. Since 9th grade I've been like that and I feel like no matter how hard I try I just can't overcome it. (I know thats not the attitude to have, but everyone gets it.)I am currently not on any medications and depression/axietey meds seem to really mess up my sleeping. No doctor seems to want to prescribe xanax as young as me as fear of addiction. ( I got some lowest dose, but never took it as it didnt seem to effect that much besides make me sleepy ) I'm trying SO hard to get my life together. All I have right now are a wonderful girlfriend, her family who semi-understands (Her dad is really pushing me to get in college) and my mom back home who does understand. I just want to be funcationable...but it's so hard. Any help would be great.(Sorry for the long post...this is my last place i can really turn)


----------



## 16879 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, man, but you've come to the right place! (I joined about a week ago and just knowing that I am a part of a community who shares the same problems as me has really helped calm me down).Anyways, how are your eating habits? Do you eat three meals a day? Or do you munch on snacks? Or do you wake up at 1 PM, eat breakfast at 2 PM, lunch at 5 PM, and dinner at 9 PM? The first time IBS really starting hitting me on a daily basis was when I was driving in my friend's old van. I had been getting up very late and all of my meals took place in the afternoon. I also didn't eat very well, nor did I have any kind of schedule. Something about that van just made me sick. So with that in mind, you should also make sure you have a daily routine (a part of this could be waking up at 8 or 9 AM and eating three meals a day with no or minimal snacks in between). Lastly, have you tried yoga or meditation? Even if you spare 15-20 minutes a day, either/both will help calm you down and maintain a peaceful mindset, which will help to ease your stress (all those big plans you have seem like they could stress you out occaisionally, especially when you're worried about your IBS).Good luck with everything! Just keep on keepin' on.


----------

